# 2 Iron



## jmarino (Mar 8, 2007)

Thinking about buying a used 2 iron to complete my set, but I was wondering what it would replace. I have a 3 wood right now but I dont use it that often because I have trouble hitting it, so I was thinking I could use a 2 iron until I can work on using the 3 wood. I was wondering if this was a good idea or would be a waste of money? Currently using Callaway X-14 iron and found a good deal on a pre-owned club


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

The 2 iron will only complicate things further, keep your 3 W.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm inclined to agree with 300yds. A 2 iron will be more difficult to hit than a 3 wood.

Having said that you might love the 2 iron.

Next time you go to your driving range see if they have on you can try. Even if it looks like 400 dogs have been chewing on it, its still worth having a go with to see what you think.

Just out of interest, can you hit your 3 iron pretty much perfectly most of the time?

Are you thinking of using it just off the tee or will you be using it on the fairway as well?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

2 iron for most amateurs is a beast, extremely hard to hit on the sweet spot with any consistency. If you get one, make sure you get it fitted to you. The major difference between a 3 wood and a 2 iron, the iron your still hitting down on the ball, the 3 wood is more of a sweeping shot. What fitz-uk mentioned makes a lot of sense, definitely TRY before you BUY...

Del


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

I have both 3wood and 2iron. 2iron is a replacement for a strong 5 wood/4 wood. I was advised against getting a 2iron, but when i got it, i discovered it is pure. It is a personal choice, but be warned ahead of purchase, you need to practice with it for a few weeks before taking it to the course. I alternate between a 5wood and 2iron depending on conditions.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

jmarino said:


> Thinking about buying a used 2 iron to complete my set, but I was wondering what it would replace. I have a 3 wood right now but I dont use it that often because I have trouble hitting it, so I was thinking I could use a 2 iron until I can work on using the 3 wood. I was wondering if this was a good idea or would be a waste of money? Currently using Callaway X-14 iron and found a good deal on a pre-owned club


Hey,

instead of getting a 2iron, why not get a 2H hybrid? Like Callaway's Heavenwood?

I often see friends shifting to hybrid's than using 2,3 or 4iron. And furthermore, hybrid are more forgiving and fly longer in my humble opinion.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Get a Cobra Baffler..or a Titleist hybrid..I am about to do a extensive review on various hybris, I can let you know which one has the closest distance to a 2 iron, if you'd like?


----------

